# Galaxy Rasboras snacking on baby shrimp



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

lol.. sorry but its not right... I dont keep any fish with my shrimp that I breed. For that reason..


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, whatya expect! The babies are flying down from the top like food! Lol, mine love eating my microcrab larvae


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been wondering about CPDs and shrimp. I have them in my 20-long and they are just rapacious little buggers. Far more aggressive when it comes to food than the crowntail betta housed with them.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

mine don't bother the shrimp in their tank, lots of babies. There is a lot of belem hairgrass and hiding places though.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> lol, whatya expect! The babies are flying down from the top like food! Lol, mine love eating my microcrab larvae


You mean you are breeding Limnopilos Naiyanetri?? Do tell!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

? They breed nonstop, but the larvae are eaten or die after a few days


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

If they don't die, do they survive? I would love to try breeding those little guys but there don't seem to be any successful accounts of it.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I had a CRS that had some babies in a tank of CPDs and Ember Tetras. Only 2 of those baby CRS survived to reach a size in which they won't get eaten. I am planning on breeding those since they are probably the toughest and smartest CRS around.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

nope, they die 3 days later... I'm assuming from starvation... They'd probably survive if kept in a phyto culture.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> mine don't bother the shrimp in their tank, lots of babies. There is a lot of belem hairgrass and hiding places though.


Well that's good to know. The tank is heavily planted (lots of blyxa for them to hide in) and I really do want to _try_ having shrimp in it. But I may try a few cheap RCS before releasing my CBS.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, try rcs first, and don't drop them in from the top like food


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> yeah, try rcs first, and don't drop them in from the top like food


It took the CPDs a few weeks to figure out that when I feed the betta there are tasty worms raining from the sky. Now they school below him like hungry sharks . . .


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Depressing for me, but not too terrible! Just wanted to remind people that never get an established colony: its the fish.

-Gordon


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes... it's the fish... 6 months down the line and I've also learned the hard way  Have said goodbye to the fish about a month ago... first fish-free clutch hatched a few days ago. All in hiding now, though I spotted at least 6 on the first day... transparent little buggers! Very happy, I've never seen so many shrimplets (that's 6...) in my life!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

If you see 6, chances are there is 2x-3x the amount hiding in your tank. :^) Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I kinda wish my Gertrudaes would start eating shrimplets. I have more stupid RCS babies than I know what to do with. The fish pretty much ignore the ballsy little buggers. The baby shrimp don't even hide from them anymore.

The Gertrudaes are pretty aggressive feeders too...


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I only keep corys and plecos with the shrimp, everything's ok so far.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

who keeps fish tanks any more? I had fish for 15 years and gave them up for shrimp:icon:biggrin: it sucks when you see your shrimp taken out by fish...


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Moe said:


> who keeps fish tanks any more? I had fish for 15 years and gave them up for shrimp:icon:biggrin: it sucks when you see your shrimp taken out by fish...


LOL, sucks when your shrimp attack your fish, like mine do. They are getting better about it now that I've upped their food a bit more, but every once in a while, they will still pounce the fish, particularly the zebra oto 

Of course, the zebra oto fights with them over their food...


----------

